# How much does this lens cost to repair?



## weinberger.c (Sep 13, 2012)

imgur: the simple image sharer

There is a seller with good ratings that said he took this too a repair shop and they estimated $150-200 for repairs.  Only this picture was provided as to what was wrong.  Has anyone seen anything broken like this before?


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 13, 2012)

I am guessing a minimum of $250 assuming that there are no major glass pieces to replace. Hourly is going to run you the first $150 and parts the other $100.
I'd request a copy of the estimate and take it to the repair shop who quoted it.


----------



## weinberger.c (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks! Have you ever seen the barrel tilt (maybe it fell out) like that?  Caused by a drop when the barrel was extended I'd assume?


----------



## tirediron (Sep 13, 2012)

Given that it is a relatively inexpensive lens with carbonate barrel construction, I would question the wisdom of getting it repaired.  A new one can be had for ~$600, and a used one in good condition, ~$450.  If the seller is willing to let it go for <$50.... maybe.


----------



## 3Ddeath (Sep 13, 2012)

OMG, that image is horrific to look at since I have that lens and its my baby :O

...How to make a tilt shift lens gone wrong?


----------



## KmH (Sep 13, 2012)

I would only buy a broken lens to use it for parts.

If the owner isn't willing to have it repaired before selling it, I look for a different seller, and a different lens.


----------



## TheLost (Sep 13, 2012)

How much do they want for it? If you can buy it for $25 then it might be worth the gamble..


----------



## sapper6fd (Sep 14, 2012)

Heres an idea.  Take a few photos with it in manual focus mode.  How does it work!


----------

